# White shirt washed out after 1 washed Epson f2100



## Svink (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey everyone, I have the Epson F2100 and having some issues with printing on white shirts the color fades after 1 wash. I’m using 100% cotton t shirts, on the settings on garment creator quality 3 with double strike.
I’m also using pretreatment at a ratio of 1:5 liquid-water and using a pearl elite ptm spraying at 55 pressure.
The curing time is 90 secs at 338F on a hottronix heat press at 1 pressure.I also hover for 30 sec before curing. The print looks really great and vibrant until washed the colors really date with a lot of Spot’s a tips thanks.


----------



## Rogerio (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi there, just bought same printer and it seems I have the same problem. As you posted a while ago did you have any improvmentes? All my design is basewd on white shirts.
Thanks


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

Rogerio said:


> Hi there, just bought same printer and it seems I have the same problem. As you posted a while ago did you have any improvmentes? All my design is basewd on white shirts.
> Thanks


Olá Rogerio, tudo bem?
Voce precisa especificar os detalhes de todo processo. Por exemplo;

Como aplica o pretratamento? E quanto aplica? - Em uma área de 40 x 50 cm, por exemplo, se utiliza entre 28 a 35 gramas.
Qual a proporcao pretratamento x agua? Normalmente se utiliza 2:1.
Como é o seu processo de cura? - Se utiliza prensa; deixe a prensa "flutuando" sobre a superfície pré-tratada por uns 20'' antes de baixar a mesa.
E finalmente como é o seu método de lavagem da peça? - 40°C, 10 peças por carga mínimo, detergente para cores (nunca para camisetas brancas!!!) camisetas do avesso e... muito importante; espere ao menos 12 horas para lavar, depois de estampar.

E, uma sugestāo, entendí que voce somente estampa em camisetas brancas. Dependendo da estampa, a aplicaçāo do pretratramento é opcional. Basta no entanto, ajustar o processo de cura das tintas para que a durabilidade da estampa seja maior. Ou seja, tem que testar varias combincoes de tempo e temperatura até chegar ao resultado ideal.

Espero ter ajudado um pouco, ao menos!


----------

